# The 10 highest Alpine passes



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Read this article (in German) about the 10 highest Alpine passes:

Spiegel online

Col de la Bonette









Col du Galibier









and 8 others.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Alfred... Hope to drive the few I missed on my next ED. I love the way that virtually all the pictures are shot on beautifully clear days. Unfortunately that is not always the case!


From European Delivery Trip Europe June 2008

From European Delivery Trip Europe June 2008

From European Delivery Trip Europe June 2008

From European Delivery Trip Europe June 2008


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

The highest pass in the US is a tad bit higher.  Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park, high point 12,183 ft (3,713 m):


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> The highest pass in the US is a tad bit higher.


Everything's bigger in America. I know.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

The Rockies aren't as dramatic as the Alps (at least, the Colorado Rockies). The "flat part" starts at 5-6000 feet so looking at something 12000 feet high "looks" like something only 6000 feet high. Here in Virginia the Shenandoahs may hit 4500 feet (from a "start" of 400-500 feet) so they "look" 4000 feet tall. (does that make sense?).

Long and short - I FAR prefer the Alps. So much prettier.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Although not the highest, there is always Rt. 108 (the Sonora Pass) in the California Sierras. It is often considered to be the closest thing we have to an alpine pass. (Assorted pix from the web below.)


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> The highest pass in the US is a tad bit higher.  Trail Ridge Road in Rocky Mountain National Park, high point 12,183 ft (3,713 m)


Impressive... But Beth is right, the Alps are very dramatic!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> Everything's bigger in America. I know.


That's Texas 



skywalkerbeth said:


> The Rockies aren't as dramatic as the Alps (at least, the Colorado Rockies). The "flat part" starts at 5-6000 feet so looking at something 12000 feet high "looks" like something only 6000 feet high. Here in Virginia the Shenandoahs may hit 4500 feet (from a "start" of 400-500 feet) so they "look" 4000 feet tall. (does that make sense?).
> 
> Long and short - I FAR prefer the Alps. So much prettier.


I'm biased but........the Rockies, while different can be plenty dramatic!

Maroon Bells, Colorado









Rocky Mountain Nat'l Park, Colorado









Gore Range, Colorado









Telluride, Colorado









Grand Teton, Wyoming


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> That's Texas
> 
> I'm biased but........the Rockies, while different can be plenty dramatic!


Gorgeous pictures... Thanks :thumbup:

However, the scenery is not complete without a BMW with Zoll plates...








:bigpimp:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

SJAPoc said:


> Gorgeous pictures... Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> However, the scenery is not complete without a BMW with Zoll plates...
> 
> :bigpimp:


I'll have to work on that..........minus the Zoll plates of course. In the mean time:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> I'll have to work on that..........minus the Zoll plates of course. In the mean time:


I like it :thumbup:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

Alfred G said:


> Read this article (in German) about the 10 highest Alpine passes:


It's six out of ten for me from that list. I hope to bag at least two more of the "Top Ten Tunes" this year.

It's interesting how the many lists that are published for the highest Alpine passes vary so much. My Pass Bible lists two that are not on the Spiegel list: Col du Restefond (a little south of La Bonette), 2,678 meters, and Nufenen Pass (in the Ticino of CH), 2,478 meters.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The Stelvio was also described in its more common Italian name but in its german name, "Stilfser Joch." Since the pass was built by the Austrians and the article is in German, I suppose it makes sense.

Alpine Pass surfing is a blast 

Here is our list for 2008 - including the lesser passes... but passes nonetheless! 

In chronological order:

Heading south from Munich to Italy

1. Fernpass (G) 1209 m
2. Rechenpass / Passo di Resia (A) 1507 m
3. Passo dello Stelvio (I) 2758 m :thumbup:
4. Passo di Foscano (I) 2291 m
5. Passo d'Eira (I) 2209 m
6. Passo la Stretta (I) 2476 m
7. Passo del Bernina (CH) 2328
8. Maloggia / Maloja (CH) 1815

Heading north from Provence to Munich

9. Col du Bel Homme (F) 915 m
10. Col de Valferrier (F) 1169 m
11. Col de St. Barbare (F) 1365
12. Col de Toutes Aures (F) 1120 m
13. Col de la Colle St. Michel (F) 1,413 m
14. Col d'Allos (F) 2247 m
15. Col de Vars (F) 2109 m
16. Col D'Izorard (F) 2360 m
17. Col du Lautaret (F) 2058 m
18. Col du Galibier (F) 2701 m :thumbup:
19. Col du Telegraphe (F) 1,566 m
20. Col de la Madelaine (F) 1,996 m
21. Col de l"iseran (F) 2764 m :thumbup: 
22. Col de Petit St. Bernard (F/I) 2188 m
23. Colle del Grand San Bernardo (I/CH) 2469 m :thumbup:
24. Furkapass (CH) 2431 m
25. Oberalpass (CH) 2041 m
26. Oberjochpass (G) 1180 m
27. Galchpass (A) 1093 m

A very informative website in researching Alpine Passes is: Alpine Roads - Biking the Alps


----------

